# 1000lb bull shark



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Not sure how this works, but a guy intertested in helping sharks goes out and catches and tags hundreds of them. Seems like a lot of stress to put on the fish.

Had no idea bulls got this big.

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/2998-bull-shark-picture.html


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I don't see anywhere in the article where it says the shark weighs 1,000 lbs. It is a big one though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Under the Pic.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thought 700lbs was the max, 1000lb bull is huge


----------



## seanu21 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> thought 700lbs was the max, 1000lb bull is huge


I thought same thing but Wikipedia shows max weight to be about 1200, although that is WAY above the average. That would be something to hook into.

Sean


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Wow... could you imagine a bull of this size getting ahold of you???? holy ****


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

he's hugging it too ....


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bull Shark*



scrambler said:


> I don't see anywhere in the article where it says the shark weighs 1,000 lbs. It is a big one though. Thanks for sharing.


First sentance of the article.

Dr. Neil Hammerschlag pulling up a 1,000-pound bull shark, one of the largest he's ever caught.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Wow... could you imagine a bull of this size getting ahold of you???? holy ****


I'm not sure you'd live to tell about it. Scary to think about fo sho.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

No doubt lol!!!!


----------

